# Nervige Werbepoppups



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2004)

Hi @all,

das ist zwar kein Computerbetrug, aber mir gehen immer tierisch die ganzen pop ups auf die nerven die sich auch bei "seriösen" anbietern ständig öffnen.
wenn man seine mails auf gmx ließt, dann kann man danach ca. 10 pop ups schließen, die auch zum teil ewig brauchen bis sie aufgehen und die mailwebsite solange bremsen.

weiß jemand wie man so nen shit unterbinden kann?

Thx
PL


----------



## Heiko (12 Februar 2004)

Klar.
Schau Dir mal den Firefox Browser an. Der blockt von Haus aus Popup. Diese kann man auch per Site wieder freischalten (wenn man z.B. per Popup über neue PN im Forum informiert werden möchte  )
Alternativ tuts auch ein Proxy, der das filtert.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2004)

IE + Google Toolbar blockt auch alles.


----------



## Counselor (15 Februar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> IE + Google Toolbar blockt auch alles.



Wobei der Google Toolbar nicht mit jedem Plugin harmoniert.


----------



## wazi (7 März 2004)

*PopUps abstellen....*

...dürfte auch über die Internetoptionen im IE gehen. Am besten AktiveX, Java, JavaScript, ActiveScripting deaktivieren. Zu finden : Im IE-Fenster, Extras, Internetoptionen, Sicherheit, Stufe anpassen.

Gruß wazi


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2004)

*beim IE hilft das ...*

lade dir den Popup-Blocker unter

http://www.endpopups.com/

herunter - ich verwende ihn auch, gerade wegen dem leidigen GMX-Problem


----------

